# con averia en amplificador



## ruuko (Ene 31, 2009)

Mi pregunta era si alguien ha conseguido sustituir un mosfet fqpf65n06 por alguno que sea equivalente, ya que no encuentro  este en donde vivo.
Es para un aplificador de coche Sony Xpod. Le puse dos rf50n06 pero uno de los dos se calienta en esceso. A que pude ser debido? el otro permanece a buena temperatura. Quite los  diodos de rectificacion de la salida de la fuente para descartar que fuera algo de estos o de ahi en adelante. Y el mosfet se sigue calentando, ya queme uno y este lo quito antes de que se queme. el control de los mosfet lo hace un tl494 como el de las fuentes de PC, no se porque  puede ser, ya que los 50n06 en teoria deberian valer para sustituirlos 65n06 , no?
Agradeceria cualquier ayuda, o alguien que me comente algo de que puede ser.

Gracias x el foro y saludos para todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2009)

IRFP054 o IRFP054V no el IRFP054N


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2009)

Ambos son para 60 Volts, pero...
El FQP50N06 es para 50 Amperes 120 Watts (http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/FQ/FQP50N06.pdf)
El FQP65N06 es para 65 Amperes 150 Watts (http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/FQ/FQP65N06.pdf)

Te están faltando 15 Amperes 30 Watts

El  IRFP054 que yo usé es de 60 Volts 70 Amperes 230 Watts y anduvo bién (http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/irf/irfp054.pdf) creo que en europa vale 6 euros


----------

